# Sticky collet.



## ammy (Oct 3, 2009)

Hi all,very nice site by the way.I,m new to routing and having a problem even before ive got started.I have a new dewalt router,bits,collets etc my problem is after i have tightend the cutter up, when i try to release it,it wont release.It takes alot of pressure to prise the cutter loose and it comes out with a "pop" almost like it was glued in place.Is there some kind of cleaning procedure for new tools that i have missed and what kinda pressure should i be using when tightening.Thanks in advance.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings (your name here) and welcome to the router forum. The problem you have encounters is really not a problem just a lack of giving folks all the information they need. Next time you loosen the bit 
1. Break it open with the wrench,
2. Then hand screw the collet open until you find that it feels tight again 
3. Once again using your wrench open it again and the bit should come right out with ease.
I have never had anyone explain why this is so but lots of people the first time they encounter this have the same problem. See if that works for you, did for me.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Welcome ammy!

Jerry has given you some good advise to resolve your problem.


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

That's the way to do it!


----------



## ammy (Oct 3, 2009)

Hi jerry thanks for the advice,the problem isnt so much the nut, that comes off with ease,right off the router and leaves the collet and bit stuck in place.Maybe i could soak the collet in white spirit or something to remove any oil i missed with a rag?.


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

Give it a spray of WD40. Then clean thoroughly with a cloth. That should remove any grease or contaminant.


----------



## Old_Chipper (Mar 30, 2009)

Welcome Ammy,
Be sure you aren't bottoming the bit. Put the bit in the collet, push it to the bottom, then raise it about 1/8 inch. When you tighten the collet on a bit that is touching bottom, the collet will bind as it pushing down to close itself. You can place a o-ring in the collet then you don't have to bother with it anymore. Delwalt doesn't have the self-releasing collet like PC and others do. 
Harry, TX


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

ammy said:


> Hi jerry thanks for the advice,the problem isnt so much the nut, that comes off with ease,right off the router and leaves the collet and bit stuck in place.Maybe i could soak the collet in white spirit or something to remove any oil i missed with a rag?.


Hmmm, Maybe the collett nut is missing the retaining ring that makes it "self-releasing". When I remove the nut on my newer routers, the collett comes out with it. There is a retaining ring or lip in the nut to pull the collett out with it. I think if it uses a lip, you can just push the collett back into the nut until it snaps in place. Retaining ring would likely be external and right on top.


----------



## ammy (Oct 3, 2009)

Thanks for all the replies guys i,m going to give all the parts a clean with WD,i just assumed with the router etc being new that wouldnt be why it was sticking.The self release collet thats attached to the nut some mentioned sounds an obvious improvement on what i have(just relying on the collet to just spring open)does anyone know if you could fit one to a dewalt machine?


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

ammy said:


> Thanks for all the replies guys i,m going to give all the parts a clean with WD,i just assumed with the router etc being new that wouldnt be why it was sticking.The self release collet thats attached to the nut some mentioned sounds an obvious improvement on what i have(just relying on the collet to just spring open)does anyone know if you could fit one to a dewalt machine?


ammy-
I think it should have come with the machine you have. You did say it was new?
I think the collett just popped out of the retainer lip on the nut. There should be a small groove around the top edge of the collett. The nut will have a matching lip inside it. With no bit in the collett, put the collett in the nut and push hard. May even need to pop it with a rubber or wooden mallet but the collett should pop in there and be loosely held by the nut. 
When one of those things is removed from the router, if operating correctly, you should have the initial resistance from torquing the thing in. Then, the nut will unscrew freely for about a turn or turn and a half, then, there will be another spot of resistance where the lip and groove have bottomed together. Will take another half turn with the wrench to extract the collett and release the bit.
Hopes this helps


----------



## ammy (Oct 3, 2009)

Hi john,thanks for the heads up, i will certainly look into the fact that i,m missing a retainer of some description. It does make good sense to have something like that. As far as i,m aware in the U.K. we just rely on the nut being loosened and the collet springing open to release the cutter, i could be out of touch with routers though its been 15 years since i last used a router(elu) and this was how we released a cutter.Thanks again so much for replies and i,ll be sure to post when i get the problem resolved.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

ammy said:


> Hi john,thanks for the heads up, i will certainly look into the fact that i,m missing a retainer of some description. It does make good sense to have something like that. As far as i,m aware in the U.K. we just rely on the nut being loosened and the collet springing open to release the cutter, i could be out of touch with routers though its been 15 years since i last used a router(elu) and this was how we released a cutter.Thanks again so much for replies and i,ll be sure to post when i get the problem resolved.


Well, I hope so. 
Maybe you want to update your profile, I didn't know you were in the UK and different rules apply in some cases. Most new routers I know of over here are equipped with the self-releasing collett, don't know if that is true over there or not. I wouldn't know why not but in any case I would suggest you contact your dealer or DeWalt and ask them some pointed questions..
Good Luck


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Ammy, there's a number of folks here from the UK. Hopefully one one of them will jump in this conversation.


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

I have a DW625 as well as an Elu 177e, and the collets and nuts are the same and interchangeable. I have just bought a spare nut from a tool firm on eBay, so I have a selection of collet sizes to choose from. The collets fit tightly into the nut. They snap into place with no separate clips. They are tight to remove, but the collet does come apart from the nut. To release, 1/2 a turn with the spanner, a couple of turns by fingers and then another turn by spanner as previously mentioned. If your cutter shank is too deep inside the collet, you may have release problems, you must have very long cutter shanks if that is the case.


----------



## Old_Chipper (Mar 30, 2009)

Ammy,
What is the model of your Dewalt? Mine is new but does not have the self release collet.
If I knew your model. I could see if the collet is self-release or not.
Harry


----------



## ammy (Oct 3, 2009)

Hi harry,i have a 625e,did not come with a self release collet but i am very interested to see if i can fit one.


----------



## ammy (Oct 3, 2009)

Sorry that should have read i dont think it comes with a self release collet i,m still in the dark as ive never heard of this.


----------



## Old_Chipper (Mar 30, 2009)

You didn't say what type the router was, But both type I and Type5 have the same part numbers, so I'm guessing the collets are the same. From the parts manual, It looks like it is a self release. The groove around the top of the collet usually indicates it is self-releasing. 1st one is 1/2 in, 2nd is 1/4 in.
Harry


----------

